# Ethnic foods forum



## Ishbel (Mar 14, 2005)

There is a thread on Moroccan food - when you open it, there are no messages, although it says there are 8 or so....

Odd.


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2005)

Not sure what happened there Ishbel. I've moved it til we can figure out what happened. I'll move it back when its fixed. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, Alix


----------

